# shooting at VA beach courthouse



## chrisrlink (May 31, 2019)

so a shooting happened a city away today at the courthouse apparently a disgruntled employee opened fired 2 hours ago 12 dead including the shooter and 6 hospitalized

it's hard when it is close to home 

source
https://www.wavy.com/news/breaking-news/potential-active-shooter-reported-at-vb-municipal-center/


----------



## Superbronx (Jun 1, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> so a shooting happened a city away today at the courthouse apparently a disgruntled employee opened fired 2 hours ago 12 dead including the shooter and 6 hospitalized
> 
> it's hard when it is close to home
> 
> ...


That's hard news Chris. Any indication of what led to this?


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 1, 2019)

they think he got fired since he was a city worker so in my mind it had nothing to do with Politics just a very pissed off person that got canned who had a gun


----------



## Superbronx (Jun 1, 2019)

I've been there myself. I got fired just like he did. Only thing, it was my own fault that I was fired. I didn't have anyone else to blame but even if they fired me unfairly I still would not kill people. Better to just move on and learn from your mistakes.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2019)

I can't believe this "going postal" shit is still happening.  If you hate your job or you hate your co-workers, just get a different job.  Too many people out there with no coping mechanisms whatsoever, I guess.


----------



## Rolf12 (Jun 1, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I can't believe this "going postal" shit is still happening.  If you hate your job or you hate your co-workers, just get a different job.  Too many people out there with no coping mechanisms whatsoever, I guess.


Terrible thing in VA beach.

I see a guy at my job who fits the description. Luckily there is low access to guns here. The man in question is bitter through and through. Anything happening seems to bolster his idea of the world sucking and him being unfairly treated.


----------



## shadoom (Jun 1, 2019)

Just a quick heads up, the link posted doesn't work in the EU
"*Our European visitors are important to us."*
_Obviously not_

Here's one that does though:
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/31/us/virginia-beach-shooting/index.html


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 1, 2019)

OP, this has been normalized so much that people aren't even shocked anymore about it. Rest in peace the victims.

Shadoom, that's moreso EU's fuckery than CNN. Besides, it's CNN so both are shit in this situation.


----------

